# Chicken Jokes



## GrumpyMan (Jan 14, 2013)

My wife sent me this comic. At least now we know why the chicken crossed the road. I'd be able to tell a crappy store bought egg from one of my farm fresh chicken or duck eggs.








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol. My wife sent me the same one yesterday.

For some reason, she thinks I'm obsessed.


----------

